# Huntsmans (warning-contains spider nuditiy)



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I found these huntsmans on my fence today when I came home from shopping, I have seen so many around my house recently, about 5 or 6 in the last week, but this really took the cake. If you’re intrigued by this sort of thing as I am... The photo’s aren’t the best, my camera battery was running out so I was taking pictures as quickly as I could and these are the only 3 I got that weren’t blurry.


----------



## kupper (Jan 5, 2010)

there mating by the looks the male has his sperm packet ready to transfer it to the female ....correct me if i am wrong people


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah they were mating, I tried to recharge my battery but by the time I did they were gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

those pics are really good! 
do you know how long they were there for?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Farma said:


> those pics are really good!
> do you know how long they were there for?


 
Why thankyou so very much, they turned out better than I thought once I put them up here but I was hoping for something a lot better, as I said though my battery ran out (of course always at the most urgent of times). I think they may have been there for a while, they can mate for up to 8 hours, but I don’t know if it always takes that long. Apparently huntmans are rather affectionate when they mate. I was wondering what the hell was going on when I saw them, I thought ‘that’s either one big-*** spider or it’s 2 of them’. Thank God it was the latter...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

wow up to 8 hours! haha he'd wanna be affectionate then!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 5, 2010)

That's amazing!!! Lucky you to be in the right place at the right time AND with a camera (albeit going flat). 
I'm jealous.


----------



## jessb (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, great pics, even though I am emphatically NOT a spider person!

Around our way we have had an influx of enormous hornet-like wasps which I have seen dragging huntsmen about 10 times their size across the lawn, presumably to eat. Anyone know any more about them? (Sorry if I'm hijacking, it just seemed pretty appropriate to this topic!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

they paralise them and lay an egg on them (and usually store them in a burrow) so when they hatch their larvae have fresh food!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Wicked. I thought I saw two spiders mating once but then I realized it was just my two hands with fingertips touching doing pushups.

Respect,
Steve


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 5, 2010)

creepy and cool at the same time. is that blue thing the sperm packet ?


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m definitely not a spider person myself either, but I don’t hate them, I’m just terrified of them. Although when there is a really exciting moment such as this I seemed to lose all trace of fear. I used to have some really great photos of a huntsman shedding it’s skin on my window but I lost them.
When I was doing Animal Studies a few years ago we were all outside waiting for our lectures to start and there was a wasp dragging a huge huntsman along the ground into the garden, everyone was following it and taking pictures, it was really amazing/sad to watch. I knew the huntsman was still alive so I felt really bad thinking about it not being able to anything.

P.S. am I going to get in trouble for the *** I wrote earlier? Did I say a naughty?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 5, 2010)

wow, those pics are incredible!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

haha I think if I was scared of spiders id rather come across just one even if it was bigger its still only one then


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Omgitschris said:


> creepy and cool at the same time. is that blue thing the sperm packet ?


 Yeah I'd say it's the sperm packet, I didn't expect it to be so blue like that.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 6, 2010)

wow, your so lucky, is the blue thing the sperm packet that kupper mentioned?


Will


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 6, 2010)

Fantastic pics! Such a lucky find. And as for batteries running out at the crucial moment? MURPHY'S LAW!! but of a bugga though!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2010)

As you know (or should by now) I am not a spider person one bit ....but I still appreciate good captured moments, and this is one, well done ....I would never get that close to a spider'/s, to bother to know wether its mating or not ...so these pics are really cool thanks


----------

